# Wondering what my puppy will look like as an adult?



## lamarroquin16 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Curiosity has gotten the best of me and I am wondering what my 4.5 month pup will look like when it gets older. His fur looks like it may be a blanket back and is the first black colored GSD we have owned. He has mostly a cream colored belly, tail, and legs, with shades of tan near his paws. If anyone has any adults that looked like my pup when they were little, then any input or pics would be appreciated! Also, when did your pups fur stop changing so I can get an idea what he may finish out looking like? Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome pup! I tnink he'll be a saddleback. 

This older thread with photos will give you some ideas of how the coat changes:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/167493-b-t-color-changing.html


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking pup!


----------



## lamarroquin16 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you all! I looked at the link provided earlier, unfortunately none looked like our boy :surprise: if anyone has black+tan/black+silver GSDs pics would be awesome!


----------



## lamarroquin16 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you all! I looked at the "B&T" thread and couldn't find one that looked like our pup :/ hopefully someone out here has a similar looking GSD!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Cute pup!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leo's more red than your pup, but her blanket was similar at that age. 

Leo at 3-ish months.



Leo at 5 years. 


2017-6-9 Dogs & Yard DSC_0559 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Her mask has also faded to almost nonexistent. 

2017-6-15 Dogs DSC_0867 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks a lot like my 8 month old arrow.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Coloring looks a little similar to Wolf. He's a longhair, but the coloring is a bit similar. Wolf is 4 and a half months and is just now starting to get the red on his shoulders and haunches. He'll be a saddle back, but it's taken a while for his color to change. He's got his own Instagram where you can see the color changes.

https://www.instagram.com/lifewithshepherds/


----------

